# Tomorrow's Project - Roamer Micro Quartz



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Its been kicking around the box for a while, figured its about time I had a looksee at what the issue is. Hopefully it will be a nice easy fix. Everything looks ok to get to on first inspection.

On inspection I've found the stem is in incorrectly as it doesn't change the time much and will only advance or retract in a 10 min window. Hopefully this will be why it isn't working will change the battery too after I've checked consumption and Resistance.

Has Anyone worked on one of these before? Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Also does anyone know the battery I need its an MST 900


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Interesting example of early quartz history. I've been keeping an eye out for a reasonably priced one to add to my collection.

Good luck with the resto.

Not sure if Paul (Silverhawk) has worked on these (www.electric-watches.co.uk), if not, I think Piglet (?) has? Apologies, can never remember the guy's username. He doesn't post here often (his website is crazywatches.pl).


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Are these worth anything then? got this with a Astral Dynatron for Â£15 but can't find any of these on zeebay for an approximate value


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Not a huge amount. Last couple I remember seeing (running) were in the Â£50-Â£75 range, I think. Not sure if that's representative though.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree they could go for about Â£50, mine cost something like that from Ebay and came with an original strap in the same state of decay as yours.

I am afraid I don't do much tinkering so can't answer your original question.


----------

